# Alternative to Komodo Dragon blend



## americanv8 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know of beans available in the uk that come close to Starbucks Komodo Dragon blend? I absolutely love that coffee but unfortunately its not available in the uk, everytime i go to the states i usually end up bringing about 10lb of it back









It's a blend of Asia Pacific beans. Spicy, herbal and earthy with a full body & very low acidity.

Sumatra or Sulwesi coffees dont quite taste the same.


----------



## coffeemaster (Jan 7, 2010)

I have really wanted to try this coffee for a while now, but having not tried it myself I'm not quite sure what to suggest to you exactly but have you tried Aged sumatra? its only available in BAE Starbucks stores. Its part of what they use in Christmas blend.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Whats a BAE store Tom? It's not a term I am familiar with


----------



## coffeemaster (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry! not sure what people are familiar with on here! its a black apron exclusive store. it means all the baristas in the store are coffee masters.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ah okay, thanks for letting us know.

They must be few and far between?

Surely that is good for the company too as everyone should keep challenging each other


----------



## coffeemaster (Jan 7, 2010)

yes BAE stores are very hard to come across unfortionatly. I think there may be one in oxford but not entirely sure


----------

